# Thx certified audio cables BS?



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wondering thoughts on Thx certified audio cables (rca, speaker wire)?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

what exactly is your concern?


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

No concern just wondering if it really makes an audible difference?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

THX is a set of defined standards.
When you build a product. Rather it is RCA, Speakers or etc. They have the reach the THX standard and become certified.

Could they sound different or better, possible. Do we all have the ear to hear it. MMMMM dont know.

Would I say you are getting a cable constructed and etc better than most. Yes.

There is a ying and a yang in it all.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> THX is a set of defined standards.
> When you build a product. Rather it is RCA, Speakers or etc. They have the reach the THX standard and become certified.
> 
> Could they sound different or better, possible. Do we all have the ear to hear it. MMMMM dont know.
> ...


Great response as I always wondered because you see non THX certified cables go for thousands of dollars, but then again you do have to very THX certified cables too. I do comprehend in a car that is moving the difference if any is negligible


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm just speculating here, but I am assuming that in order to get THX certification a manufacture has to send in a sample of the product and pay to advertise THX Certified. I would imagine that there are thousands of products out there that would technically meet the standard, but that the manufacturer had no reason to pay for a certification that doesn't really mean much. There is only so much you can do the an RCA cable to make it better, and most of those improvements are construction improvements, not sonic improvements.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 18, 2015)

I think most of what has been said on this subject is pretty accurate. THX certification can be useful, but is not the end all. One needs to study it carefully, and should check ahead of time just to see what certification means for speaker cables, etc. In terms for receivers, etc. I think it was a great idea, as it meant they had to meet certain standards that I was looking for.

I think their certification procedures, and quality control afterwards, are much better than they used to be, but originally the production follow-up qp was somewhat questionable. I sold Kenwood certified items during that period that I would say were at best cutting corners a bit with certified items during regular production runs. That and other qp issues they had put a long lasting bad taste in my mouth for anything Kenwood.


----------

